# Isabelle's 2nd Anniversary Flower Event sharing.



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 3, 2019)

I've decided to make a thread if there wasn't any yet. If you need some butterflies (or doubletrills), reply here.
so far i need 3 more red doubletrills.
In two days new doubletrills will come out
based from the catalog, they are "Aqua grand doubletrill" and "Gold grand doubletrill"
My pocket camp id is : 9220 9114 454


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 3, 2019)

bump i got them all. Time to wait for tomorrow for the epic doubletrills


----------

